# Apistos have paired!!!



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have 2 apistos that are sharing a cave and haven't come out yet. They peek out every now and then. I hope good things are happening!!!


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

What kind do you have?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A. Viejita II


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats! Any eggs yet?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm afraid to move the cave.............. What to do, what to do..............


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Leave it alone! If they have eggs, you will see fry soon enough


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats what I figured. I was thinking about adding 6-8 cories to the tank too. That would put my stocking levels at.................
4 Koi Angels
7 Otos
5 Apistos
14 Bloodfin tetras
6-8 Cories

And input? I don't see why it wouldn't work. Bloodfins are low-mid level swimmers. Angels stay toward the top. Apistos are everywhere but peaceful. Tank is nowhere near capacity. Also waiting for plants from Robert which shiould be here mid next week.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

You're correct in saying your tank is nowhere near capacity. That is a relative term anyways. Capacity for one person is different from capacity to another. It's a maintenance thing. What it all comes down to is water quality. My tanks are what would be considered "overstocked" (again, relative term) but I'm religious in doing >50% water changes every Sunday (Monday at the latest and my discus are spoiled with 50% everyday!) If you keep the water quality top notch with frequent/regular WCs, you won't have any problems.

Be sure to get some pics!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I want to take pics now but I am holding off waiting for the new plants. I'll probably rescape it then also.


----------

